
Five Things Old Programmers Should Remember - gracer
https://medium.com/@garywiz/five-things-old-programmers-need-to-remember-e78caf0b0973
======
mobiuscog
"1: You knew what you signed up for."

I'm sorry ? I'm pretty sure the 'programming' I signed up for 25 years ago
wasn't anything like the internet/device-driven world of today.

Whilst technological change is a given, the scope and pace is far beyond
anything that was thought back then.

I'm not suggesting it shouldn't have changed, but to say we had much insight
into the changes is disingenuous.

